# مفاجأه :بمناسبه افتتاح القسم الجديد التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته يا اخوتى

مفاجأه : لكل مهندسين العرب بمناسبه افتتاح القسم الجديد التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) إن شاء الله سيتم طرح دورة فى القسم وسوف تكون إن شاء الله أكبر دورة فى مجال التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الحاسب (CNC) على المواقع العربيه بأكملها.
إن شاء الله سيتم تجهيز لدورة فى الفتره القادمه .
و اسأل الله أن يعيننى عليها و يتمها بخير وان تعود علينا بالنفع وان تنفع كل احبابى و اخوانى المسلمين فى العالم العربى .
انتظروها قربياً إن شاء الله.
اقدم خالص الشكر لاخي المهندس ولأخي المهاجر و لإداره المنتدى التى اتاحت لي هذه الفرصه
ملحوظه
وإن شاء الله قبل بدايتنا فى هذه الدوره سيتم فتح باب الاشتراك فى هذه الدوره وطبعاً الدوره مفتوحه للجميع المشترك والغير مشترك ولكن المشترك يتميز ببعض المميزات سوف نعلن عنها
و جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخوتى


----------



## malham (16 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## الاخطبوط (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يااااخوي علي المجهودات التي تبدلها في سبيل المنتدي والاعضاء والضيوف

ولك مني كل الشكر والاحتراموان الاول المشتركين

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (16 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيريا اخى 
انا افعل ذلك لوجه الله فى سبيل الله ولنفع الاسلام و اخوتى المسلمين


----------



## المهندس (16 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ..

شاكر لك جهودك لإثراء الملتقى ..
و وفقك الله و سدد خطاك ..


و تحيااااااااتي


----------



## مهاجر (16 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير وأنا إن شاء الله من المساهمين*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز المبدع المهندس محمد إسماعيل

جزاك الله خير وتشكر على هذا الجهد، وزادك الله من فضله وعلمه.

أتمنى لك التوفيق، ونسأل الله لك المعونة فيما نويت.

أرجو الله أن يمكنني من المشاركة معكم.

وأنا بدوري أعد كل من يشارك معك *بهدية مجزية بأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب *بشرط إجتياز الدورة والحصول على فسح من الأخ محمد إسماعيل بإتمام الدورة.....:80: 

هيا ورونا الهمة

أخوكم
أبو محمد


----------



## أبو غيث (17 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
جهودك مشكورة


----------



## الدرة (17 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير
وفي الانتظار


----------



## شعاع الشمس (17 أبريل 2006)

*نشد على أيديكم بقوة*

[FRAME="9 70"]الأخ الفاضل محمد إسماعيل
أشكرك جدا على مجهوداتك المتميزة في هذا المنتدى الرائع وأنا من الشغوفين والمتطلعين للاشتراك في هذه الدورة، وأتمنى من كافة الإخوة المهتمين أن يتفاعلوا مع هذه الخطوة المتميزة، ونحن ننتظر يابشمهندس محمد دائما كل جديد منك، كما لن نبخل بعون الله في المساهمة كل قدر إمكاناته.
أحب أن أسجل هنا إعجابي بأخينا الفاضل مهاجر الذي يتجول في أغلب الأقسام تاركا بصماته الحلوة في كل مكان.
وفقكم الله عز وجل ونفع بعلمكم وجعله خالصا لوجهه وجعله سائقا لكم إلى رضوانه والجنة ... 
آمين
أخوكم شعاع الشمس[/FRAME]


----------



## هندسة انتاج (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على اهتمامكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
وياريت تقولولنا ال program بتاع الشرح ايه
يعنى مثلا الاول هتشرحم الكود ( الجى وال ام) وتطبيقها على ال millimg & turning ولا فيه نظام تانى
ياريت تفيدونا
وشكرا


----------



## عباس الخضر محمد (18 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ونحن فى انتظار الدورة واتمنى من الله ان اكون احد المشاركين


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخوتى الاعزاء جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوتي الاحبه اشكركم جميعاً على التعاون معنا و اسأل الله ان اكون دائماً عند حسن ظنكم بي.
كما اشكر الاخ المهندس على زيارته لموضوعي وتشجيعاته لنا
كما اشكر الاخ مهاجر على تشجيعه للدوره و الهديه المجزيه للمشتركين إن شاء الله فى الدوره .
اخوتى الاعزاء انا وبأذن الله و بمشيئته بجهز فى الدوره ولكن انا مش بجهزها كلها و بعد كده هطرحها لا انا بجهز مقدمه تليق بالدوره و بجهز البرامج المساعده و البرامج المستخدمه فى الدوره عشان إن شاء الله تكون فيها الفائده و إن شاء الله سوف تكون الدوره على اعلى مستوى فى الالقاء و الشرح حتى تستفيد من هذا التخصص و المشكله التى إن شاء الله لو اجتزتها سوف تكون هذه الدوره اكبر دوره على مستوى المواقع العربيه التعليميه بأكملها و سوف تحتوى على اكبر اكواد للبرمج و شرحها.
و إن شاء الله سوف يطرح قبل طرح الدوره قائمه الدوره (محتوياتها) وسوف تنال اعجابكم .
كما إن شاء الله سوف يطرح موضوع للذين يريدون الاشتراك معنا و إن شاء الله سوف يكون لهم مميزات رائعه فى الدوره و هذا لا يعنى انهم فقط المستفيدون ولكن الزائر و العضو الذى لا يرعب فى الاشتراك مستفيدون إن شاء الله ولكن المشترك له مميزات تفوق الكل .
اما الاخ الغالى Mohamed_322003
اخي الغالي جزاك الله كل خير 
إن شاء الله سوف تعلم كل شيئ عن الدوره من القائمه التى سوف اطرحها عن قريب إن شاء الله .
اما بالنسبه لسؤالك اخي الغالي سوف نشرح بأذن الله (ال جي و ال ام ) وتطبيقها على ال MILLING & TURNING

ولا تنسونا فى الدعاء.
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## meshkahty (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تقبلنى من المشتركين


----------



## صلاح كحيل (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ محمد اسماعيل على هذه الدورة


----------



## Rida (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.
أود أن أكون من ضمن المشتركين.
أرجو أن تنفعنا هذه الدورة ويجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 أبريل 2006)

*الى الاخ محمد اسماعيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على مجهودات كـــــــــل الاخــوة في هذا
المنتدى الرائع وجزاكم الله عنا الف الف خير
المهندس سعد الجبوري / بغداد


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (21 أبريل 2006)

*التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب (cnc)*

الاخوة الاعزاء:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
بارك الله في جهودكم ، هذا العمل مميز والجميع بحاجة اليه


----------



## الدويري (21 أبريل 2006)

نشكر جميع الأعضاء العاملين والمساعدين في هذه الدورة والشكر الأكبر للأخ محمد اسماعيل .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (21 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله عني كل خير يا اخوتى 
و انا دائماً فى خدمة الاسلام و المسلمون فى كل انحاء العالم 
واسأل الله ان يثبتنا و ان ينفعنا بكل علم و ان يزيدنا من العلم ما ننفع به اخوتنا الاحبه 
لكم جميعاً الزوار و الاعضاء و المشتركين خالص تحياتي


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (22 أبريل 2006)

أرجو ان اكون احد المشاركين في هذه الدورة واكون ممنونا لكم


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (22 أبريل 2006)

ياريت 
ياريت


----------



## هديل (23 أبريل 2006)

سأكون من أول المشاركين 
وشكراً لجهودك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 أبريل 2006)

إن شاء الله سوف نوفي بوعودنا اليكم


----------



## شعاع الشمس (23 أبريل 2006)

أخونا محمد إسماعيل
ممكن تقولنا الموعد التقريبي لبداية هذه الدورة
يعني مش ضروري يكون الموعد دقيق، بس علشان يكون عندنا فكرة، لو مافيش مانع
مع جزيل الشكر
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب شعاع الشمس 
كيف حالك يا اخي اتمنى ان تكون بخير
بالنسبه للخطوات الخاصه بالدورة على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16724
وبالنسبه للاشتراك بالدورة على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16817
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (1 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اشكر الاخ محمد اسماعيل على هذا المجهود الرائع
بالنسبة للدورة فاني مستعد لتقديم كل ماملكه من معلومات وتتضمن :
1-	شرح مفصل للكودات الخاصة بشركة fanuc في عمليات الخراطة مع رسومات وامثلة مطبقة في الاسواق الصناعية السورية .
2-	- شرح مفصل للكودات الخاصة بشركة fagor في عمليات التفريز مع رسومات وامثلة مطبقة في الاسواق الصناعية السورية.
3-	شروحات عن الات نجارة مبرمجة cnc woodworking machine وبرامجها بالرغم من التنوع الكبير لها ولكن لدي باقة كبيرة من هذه البرامج التي بعرضها انشاء الله يصبح لدى الطالب التصور والالمام والقدرة على التعامل مع اي الة يحاول تشغيلها


----------



## الحالم (1 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ع المجهود


----------



## samirames (2 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير
وفي الانتظار
وأود الأشتراك


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 مايو 2006)

اتمنى من الله ان احد يكون عندة برنامج Cad Cam ويجزيكم الله خير على الاميل Eng_abdelzaher_2***********


----------



## عبدالظاهر (5 مايو 2006)

الله يكرم كل من ساهم بمعلومه تفيد الاسلام


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

لاسلام عليكم منتمنة من المشاركين الاعزاء يعطونة فكرة عن عناوين او كيفية البرمجة لا س ان س


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

سلام عليكم على جميع الاعضاء الذين يمكنهم المساعة في مجال لاس ان س نتمنه يبعتولن رسائل على الميل ramiba2004************* ,


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس204 (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخي لك أطيب تحية وأنت تقدم لنا تلك المعلومات القيمة دون كلل أو ملل 
لك التحية وأنت تجسد شهامة الرجل العربى الأصيل .......
لك الشكر كله وأتمنى أن يحفظك الله 


 دوما 
 المهندس204


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

سلام عليكم


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

سلام عليكم انشاء


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيا على هذا المشاركة الطيبة اخي عبد الظاهر


----------



## منى السوريه (6 يونيو 2006)

شكراا جزيلا يااخ الاستاذ محمد اسماعيل وانشاء الله يوفقكم لما هو خير منى السوريه


----------



## MDREAM (12 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على الموضوع و احب اتمنى اذا انا مشترك بالدوره او لا

يا ريت الرد

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## نظير خليل (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي الفاضل
وكل الاحترام على هذا المجعود الجبار.
أطلب منك يا أخي مساعدتي في تعلم على تشغيل ماكنة cnc
من ناحية برمجة وتشغيل 
أنا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الدورة أرجوا أن تشمل كل الجوانب لانني أعتبر نفسي مبتدأ في هذا المجال
أرجوا اعلامي عن موعد بدأ الدورة
وشكراً.


----------



## نظير خليل (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
انتظر بدأ الدورة


----------



## نظير خليل (1 يونيو 2009)

متى سوف تبدأ الدورة
أود الاشتراك بها
جزاك اله خيراً


----------

